# Just submitted an application!



## Harmonybear (Oct 24, 2007)

My husband and I submitted an application to a Havanese rescue organization last night. I (and I think my husband as well) always saw us as being a 2-dog household, and I have wanted a Havanese for years.

Honestly, we both think it's too early right now to get another dog (Luna is only 3 months old), but Havanese don't come into rescue every day. It could be years before we get one, so we wanted to get our application in asap so that we were higher on the waiting list. I think we'll probably be ready for a new dog in the next 6 to 12 months or so, although it won't be a bad idea to wait longer.

Just wanted to share our excitement.


----------

